# help with msdos keyboard layout



## ckaas (Feb 3, 2003)

hi, i'm currently using a french keyboard, but when i work in the msdos command prompt environment, the keybord layout switches to the american one. i find this very troublesome as i dont know where anything is? can anybody tell me how to change this? thanks


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi ckaas,

I think that is set by the config.sys.
If you type edit config.sys at the C: prompt,
it should bring up a small editor,
if you then change the country to 033,
that should give you the appropriate keyboard.
(its probably at 000)

see:
http://www3.sympatico.ca/rhwatson/dos7/x-country.html
you may want to put 033,850 it says this
also sets the character set.

Best of luck,
John


----------

